# Wine Storage Rack



## Guapo (Feb 8, 2010)

Preplanning for my wine this year, I decided to try my hand at building a rather cheap wine storage counter. Being I don't have anything but a skill saw and a sander, I kept the build simple. It will hold a little over 200 @ 750ml.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Waldo (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good Guapo. I believe i'd anchor it to that wall though.


----------



## admiral (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks very good!



I agree on anchoring it to the wall.


----------



## Bartman (Feb 8, 2010)

Gentlemen, I agree anchoring would be a good idea, but in lieu of that (in case you want to move it around a little bit), wouldn't an additional piece of lumber at the base prevent tipping? I'm thinking a ~4 inch projection across the front of the existing base would be sufficient. Since you probably won't be placing other furniture immediately in front of such a rack, I don't think it would interfere with other furniture (tables, chairs, etc)


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 8, 2010)

agreeing w an anchor.....a simple cleat screwed to the wall and then the unit to the cleat should be enough

***
edited in

the four interior corners need a corner brace..either wood of metal , in fact to prevent racking i would consider a rack bracket done at a 45 degree angle at all four corners ...that is a lot of weight on top of that unit


----------



## grapeman (Feb 8, 2010)

It does look great.


I think I would worry more about racking (tipping sideways) from the weight more than tipping forward. A solution for both would be a 4 inch piece of wood fastened to the top shelf flush at the top and fastened to each upright with glue and either screws or drilled nails. Then find your studs behind and screw through the cleat into those studs.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 8, 2010)

Too pretty for carboys to be sitting on!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2010)

The rack looks real nice. I also have a real concern of the entire rack tipping. I would consider tacking a back on the entire thing. You could just use a 1/4" piecs of paneling or partical board. Nothing expensive. Please don't add any more weight to it until you secure it. OR.. are we just not seeing something and you already have it secured. Sorry to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Guapo (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks to all for the compliments and words of wisdom. I did glue and screw most of the joints and all of the uprights. It is very stable. I did go to the hardware on Sunday to purchase some corner (L-type) and T-brackets to reinforce the rack with. They won't be seen when completed. I placed the carboys on top for picture taking only. They have been removed since then. We just couldn't wait to try it out. :^)&gt;


----------



## Guapo (Mar 10, 2010)

I have an updated picture. We added a back to it (glued and nailed). It 
is much sturdier now.


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like you better start on rev 2. This ones getting full!


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## robie (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, adding a back makes lots of difference in its sturdiness... and its looks. It is truly a showplace piece of furniture.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 10, 2010)

Great wine rack. I have been wanting to build myself one, hope you don't mind but I may borrow your design, John.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Guapo (Mar 10, 2010)

Help yourself nursejohn, I don't mind at all. I used 1X12 pine for the top, bottom, sides, and shelves and 1 X 10 for the uprights.


----------



## Bert (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks great, but it's getting full need to start the next one....


----------



## Guapo (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I feel it will be more useful than decorative, which is what I needed, and I'm just that kind of guy! Cheers!


----------



## Guapo (Jun 2, 2010)

Updated picture. Rack is getting fuller!










ahhhh hahhahahahhahaha!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2010)

What are those squarish bottles?


----------



## Guapo (Jun 2, 2010)

Those are 3 gallon Better Bottles (PET Plastic) I highly recommend them. Buy two for 6 gallon usage!







Just FYI: L to R are 2010 Citrus/White Grape, 2010 Strawberry and 2010 Dewberry.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice looking rack. I like it with the wood flooring and better bottles on it. I assume it doesn't get much sun light there.


----------



## Guapo (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Runningwolf. Right, there's not much light in there. Mostly incandescent which would be me late at night watching wine bubbles and crying "hurry up wine"!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2010)

I didnt know the 3 gallon Better Bottles were square and they do look very cool like that. I do vacuum racking and degassing so they wont work for me, wish they made square glass ones as they take up less room like that.


----------



## Guapo (Jun 3, 2010)

Talking with my wife during our last racking adventure, we pretty much decided to buy nothing but 3 gallon Better Bottles for our needs. Most everything we make will be in either 3 or 6 gallon recipes. We love the ease of cleaning, light weight, and compactness of them. occasionally we will make a 1 or 5 gallon batch, and will use glass. 6 gallon glass is so heavy, and I would hate to have a mishap and loose 6 gallons of wine. Just our idea.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 3, 2010)

The 6 gallon carboys are very heavy when full and I almost slipped a disc when moving 1 one day and thats when I bought the vacuum pump. Now I never have to pick up anything except an empty vessel to clean and also degas and bottle this way which works very fast.


----------



## Guapo (Jun 5, 2010)

Because I've had a couple of requests for the dimensions, here goes:

This rack is 40 " tall if you don't include the 2" tall base (Total 42")
The width is 69"
The 4 large compartments in the top and bottom row are 14" tall and 16" wide (they will hold [email protected] 750 ml wide and 4 high)
The middle compartments holds 9 @ 750ml (3x3) They are 9.5" square
The outer sides are 1x12 white pine (stained and finished)
All other is 1x10 white pine except for the base. It is 1x2 pine.

I bought everything from Lowe's :

[email protected] 1x12x6'
[email protected] 1x12x8'
[email protected] 1x10x8'
[email protected] 1x10x4'
[email protected] 1x2x6'

1 sheet of quarter inch plywood for the back.

I drilled, glued, and screwed ever time I could . The rest was glued and nailed.

I hope this helps!


----------



## vcasey (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice wine rack. Ours looks very similar just much taller. Hubby and I have pretty much decided to go the BB route as well. We still have many glass carboys and don't plan on parting with them, but the BBs are so much easier to handle because I am less concerned about losing wine and more concerned about losing a hand. When necessary I just use the mini jet to transfer liquid so there is no vacuum. 
We also use 5 gallon stainless steel kegs to store &amp; age wine. Those kegs are very easy to move, protect the wine from light and temp changes and its very easy to tap into for parties!


----------

